# Greece - what is like this year



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Many of you may know that I have been a Greccophile for some 40 years and have had a boat in Greece, visiting some 70 ports/bays for 30 years.

I was there a few weeks ago, and not unsurprisingly, because I follow Greek news closely, I have noted some changes.

A few, but not all places are issuing tax receipts.

Prices seem to be escalating way ahead of inflation ('We have to pay tax now' has always been the refrain). Fortunately the boatyard has not raised its price in 3 years. However I have divested myself of the boat.

Ferry fares are up, but not surprisingly on the route I use as the Hydrofoils and Ferries are both owned by the same company - Competition Commission? - Don't make me laugh.

A lot of businesses have closed. The remaining ones seem to think that they should still make the same profit on a reduced turnover - corollary is put up the prices, result? reduced turnover - ad infinitum. 



Those are the downsides, However it is still a beautiful country with lots of wildcamping spots - just look at 'peejay's' listing/map.

So as long as one is prepared for the higher prices and one is willing to wildcamp and only eat and drink out in 'locals' places where an ouzo can still be Euro 1

There are other changes to try to 'tax' even EU boats, but of no interest on a MH forum.

I would still go there in a MH, but one just needs a bit more cash - 25%- 30% (?) more than 2 years ago.

Peejay, you going soon?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We were there last spring for 3 months as you know Geoff and agree prices have risen but I didn't consciously think as much as you mention.


Wouldn't put me off anyway as I love the place, in fact we're off again in a few weeks.


Ferry has gone up a bit this year but that's more to do with the crap exchange rate and not being able to take advantage of any early booking discounts.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> We were there last spring for 3 months as you know Geoff and agree prices have risen but I didn't consciously think as much as you mention.
> 
> Wouldn't put me off anyway as I love the place, in fact we're off again in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Pete

Forget the exchange rate - I am comparing the prices in Euro.

The taxi fare from Galatas to the boatyard has gone from Euro 3.50 to 4.50 in 2 years for a 2km ride i.e. 28%. To get from Piraeus to Poros there are only normal ferries(fares regulated) Euro 13 on about 3 days and the Hydrofoils (unregulated) now cost Euro 25+ run by the same company. This is symptomatic of the failure of the government to encourage competition to help their own citizens.

The government keeps crowing about 'Arrivals' in Greece growing, but the total spend by tourists is dropping. They are cutting their own throats.

Of the tranche of money they just received under the bailout most goes to pay for existing loans from the European lenders. The balance of a mere 0.8bn Euros can be used to part pay outstanding debts of some 5bn Euros to suppliers. Meanwhile the defecit to the Social Security funds grows because people do not/cannot pay.

Whilst people like you and I may still be able to go there for a few weeks, especially as MHomers, I forsee the general tourist spend going down, despite the fact the government is talking it up. *Delusion reigns OK*.

My boat, under new ownership, will be leaving Greece soon - another loss to the economy.

I would still pay good money to see my favourite sunset from Psili Ammos on Patmos, with my friends in the 'Psili Ammos Club' with a glass of ouzo in my hand - sadly not from the MH - no road, but I would not want a road.

Now that the sailing days in Greece are over any return in the 'MH boat' will probably be confined to the Peloponese, but supplemented with a foray to islands by ferry.

Kalou Taxidi, Pete.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Before we motorhomed we used to rent villas in north Eastern corfu. They were alway expensive (about £4k for a fortnight for a good one). I was pricing them a while back just out if interest and they had gone up at least 50% but I bet it's eight years since we last had one. 

I gather holidays in general have shot up in Greece which to me doesn't make much sense if they are struggling and tourism is down.

Probably won't effect that part of corfu though as its run by the wealthy for the wealthy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Before we motorhomed we used to rent villas in north Eastern corfu. They were alway expensive (about £4k for a fortnight for a good one). I was pricing them a while back just out if interest and they had gone up at least 50% but I bet it's eight years since we last had one.
> 
> I gather holidays in general have shot up in Greece which to me doesn't make much sense if they are struggling and *tourism is down.
> *
> Probably won't effect that part of corfu though as its run by the wealthy for the wealthy


Torism is not down but the spend by the increased tourism is still down. Figure out this morning from the Gree Central Bank show that the average tourist spend in Greece is 15% less than in its rival european destinations and 34% less than for tourists worldwide.

Your comment about price increases not making sense is very valid. However, a lot of it is caused by extra taxes and tax collection being enforced, albeit slowly, not by the proprietors.

Geoff


----------

